# 10 week aggression??



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all  

We have a 10 week old GSD named Kaiser. I have owned other dogs throughout my life, they were Kelpies, but this is my first gsd. 

Over the last week it seems he has become overly aggressive. I realise puppy biting is a normal thing. 

It's to the point where there is no chance of patting him without being immediately bitten. Also he has had my partner basically cornered outside snarling at her and attacking her pants. 

We are doing all the usual suggested thing when he bites. Loud yelps and turning our back or isolating him. Doesn't seem like he is getting the idea though. We have provided him with chew toys and things like bully sticks but our fingers are still his first choice. He doesnt seem interested in his chewable treats.

Any thoughts or advice greatly appreciated!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you tried a flirtpole with a rag or toy at the end to play/wear him out? A bit of tug, let him carry it while it's 'dead' and then start the game over. Games like that really get out the need to bite and helps the pups mental stimulation. Tug is a great outlet! But needs to stop when teething begins.

When puppies are over-tired, they act out as well, so time out in a crate may be the answer. I would use all of his meals as training time(treats that come from your hand while you ask for behaviors/ or lure) 
You could also use his meals for tracking, which will work his brain some. When the brain is exercised, the puppy is a bit more balanced.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Snarling and biting?
I KNOW everyone will disagree but I would scruff him or pin him.
Some things are simply unacceptable.
He is not a child, he is an animal and you don't have to worry about
his precious psyche, you have to establish your leadership role.
He needs to respect you.
If it were just biting I would think: landshark.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your partner allowing the 10 week old pup to corner
her snarling and nipping at her pants is her fault. she's
teaching the pup that his behaviour is ok. i don't think 
your 10 week old pup is being aggressive. everything
is fair game to nip to a pup. with some guidance, redirection
and age the nipping is going to stop. my dog was in a puppy
class at 10 weeks old.



markacino said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have a 10 week old GSD named Kaiser. I have owned other dogs throughout my life, they were Kelpies, but this is my first gsd.
> 
> ...


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pooky44 said:


> Snarling and biting?
> *I KNOW everyone will disagree* but I would scruff him or pin him.
> Some things are simply unacceptable.
> He is not a child, he is an animal and you don't have to worry about
> ...


can't speak for "everyone" but you read me right in that if you have to scruff or pin a baby anything to gain leadership then you simply aint no leader and never will be by the laws of genetics.

a bully with limited skills using aggression to gain dominance, sure, leader not in my book.

markacino - i would consider onyx/dad advise and disregard the other imo.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

puppy probably just needs more exercise.

She's a baby.


----------



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies everyone. 

I was thinking of a flirt pole for a couple of days. Have not yet been able to locate one at pet store. I guess I could just make one. 

I do play a bit of tug with him to try and wear him down and let him 'finish it off' and 'kill' the toy before again playing. Sometimes he seems to get more hyped up when playing though. 

Onyx -, just to clarify are you suggesting I give him his meal in the form of training/treats. 

Thanks a lot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

easier to get a flirt pole from a horse place than buy a "doggie" one at 5 times the price or just use a inexpensive fishing rod from anywhere. 

mind will tire the pup before body eg simple scent games and focus games finishing with rag work 5 minutes max = sleepy puppy.


----------



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion Zippy. Regarding exercise can I walk such a young pup AT ALL. I can't seem to find a straight answer on that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes mealtime for puppies is a great training opportunity/use the food as rewards. Even making him 'hunt' for it in your yard will wear out his puppy brain some.

Tractor supply has buggy whips that make great flirtpoles. Tie a toy on the end and wala!

Depending on what you want to do with your pup, I would encourage a nice calm grip when the toy goes dead, not a thrashy kill it type behavior. 
This is the 'sponge' of learning stage, so everything you do right now will imprint for the future.


----------



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for that. 

Regarding tug. Lately he has been doing the whole thrashing around till he thinks the toy is dead thing. Prior to that he just used to hold it down and bite it. I suppose I will start encouraging that behaviour. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeez louise don't scruff or pin him, he's a baby. In fact, I wouldn't even start down that road with a GSD. I had the same issue, please click on my other threads and read all the great responses to "I don't think I'm gonna survive this 2 year puppyhood...". Saved my sanity! I was afraid to exercise her too much too, after reading about their growing joints, but the placid 20 min walks 3 times a day just doesn't make them bearable! Good luck, it won't be long till that pain in the neck stuff is over!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

kjdreyer said:


> Jeez louise don't scruff or pin him, he's a baby. In fact, I wouldn't even start down that road with a GSD. I had the same issue, please click on my other threads and read all the great responses to "I don't think I'm gonna survive this 2 year puppyhood...". Saved my sanity! I was afraid to exercise her too much too, after reading about their growing joints, but the placid 20 min walks 3 times a day just doesn't make them bearable! Good luck, it won't be long till that pain in the neck stuff is over!


 
thank god i am not the only one distrubed by this advice.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you have a yard ?

Yes, you can begin walking him, just don't overdo it or you will be carrying him home.

Don't take him where unvented dogs might be until he's had all the shots.

He sounds very normal.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I suggest you read this topic and follow the links. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice. I ill be sure to check out the links provided. Will see how I go taking him on a few quick walks each day. 

Will have to report back! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

Exerting your will on a puppy by using psychical force basically means that your letting your anger and submissive powers try to teach the the dog wright from wrong when all your doing is making yourself feel better. 

We just got over this stage with our pup not too long ago and all I can say is to try and redirect his energy by playing tug o war or giving him raw marrow bones that you can find in the meat section of your grocery store. It gives them something to chew on as well as providing him with healthy bacteria and strengthening his jaw muscles which will help with his ears. You will just have to be creative in ways to wear your pup down. All dogs are different so you will have to find something that works for yours.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Please do not pin your pup or grab him by the scruff of the neck, that's not being a strong leader. It's tough right now, I know believe me, my girl Tess was horrible as a small pup, I was covered in bite marks, hands, arms, legs and feet. She tore off the top of one of my Ugg boots one day, I couldn't believe it! I thought she was aggressive and at times I was at my wits end, but it gets better, it really does get better. Tess is 9 months old now and the turn around is incredible. Oh she does nip occasionally when playing but nothing like she did when she was at younger.

Work with him on training, as other's have mentioned, a flirt pole will tire him out and also tug of war. Hang in there, it will get better and it's worth the wait!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

markacino said:


> It's to the point where there is no chance of patting him without being immediately bitten. Also he has had my partner basically cornered outside snarling at her and attacking her pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't be too upset about not being able to 'pat' or love on your pup at this stage. Your pup is full of energy..like a coke can that has been shaken up. His little brain is going 100 miles an hour. The world is bran new to him. Everything is his for the taking!!! Think of the opportunity you have at this point in his life to teach him boldness & confidence. Hec, he doesn't even realize that you don't feel the same way he does. So the reaction that your partner had when the pup cornered her, was totally 'play' to the pup. No aggression intended. 

I had a very mouthy, athletic puppy. He could leap and bound in mere seconds and what ever he caught he held! I found the flirt pole and hand puppets worked like magic on this pup. The flirt pole tired him out quicker than he could tire me out. And the hand puppets re-directed him from other body parts back to the toy. Because it was a puppet I could get him engaged in the toy much quicker than using a normal dog toy. I could still toss the puppet and tug with the puppet, but when he started to focus on a different body part (feet, legs, face, nose etc.) I could use my puppeted hand to re-direct him. The biggest difference between his other toys and the puppet, was that I didn't allow him to play with the puppet unless I was playing with him. Later in training, the puppet was still great to help him refocus back to me. 

Try to measure your pup's behavior with the amount of exercise he has recieved. When you notice an increase in what you'd consider poor behavior, mark that as a sign to increase the exercise - both physical and mental. Commit yourself to provide that exercise. 

While your exercising him, your also teaching him basic OB. Throw the toy and say, "Bring it!..Hurry! Bring it!!" (in an exciting puppy voice). Or get ready to throw and say "Wait...." and then throw! There are all kinds of basic OB that you can introduce through play, making learning fun and exciting!!!!

Remember to not expect too much from him, he's a baby. Rejoice in the little markers along the way. When he sits and waits for you to throw the toy...Throw a party!!! When he goes directly for the toy and not your face...Throw a party!!! Give him time. Use patience.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm please!


----------

